# How many psalters fans are christian?



## Gudj (Aug 28, 2009)

So, I've been seeing alot of psalters patches and cd's around. This got me wondering if y'all like them because you share their faith, or just because they are cool and travelers.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 28, 2009)

I like Patrick Wolf


----------



## Gudj (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh fuck.
If anyone besides me is interested in the accuracy of this poll, you should know that I accidentally voted wrong... yeah I know.

I like psalters but do not identify as christian... so add 1 to that answer and subtract 1 from "do identify as christian".


----------



## ianfernite (Aug 30, 2009)

Fucking hell, I did the same thing you did. Fail.

LOVE Psalters, far from being a Christian.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha, I guess I should have worded the options differently.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2009)

whozitwhatzit?


----------



## RnJ (Sep 1, 2009)

I like and identify. I'm sure I'd like them anyway, but being able to relate to lyrics always puts an artist higher on my list, in the case of Psalters not only because they're Christians, but because I share their views of what that means, as opposed to some stereotypical ones.

for the clueless, check out http://www.myspace.com/psalters


----------

